

This Five-Letter Word Is Key to Marketing Success - jyellin
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kevin-randall/integrated-branding/five-letter-word-key-marketing-success-b-r-n-d

======
jyellin
D--Differentiated: I think that this is an important concept to address
because what I have often seen in companies which do not reach the level of
creating a brand is that they play the game of forceful differentiation. Ideas
need to be natural and authentic which in turn will enable them to be
different than anything else that currently exists. It is also important to
realize that contradictions lead to destruction and the size of the
destruction is contingent on the magnitude of the contradiction. When
developing a brand, this needs to be part of each individual within the
organization. They need to become the brand and the CEO needs to be promoting
this vision at all times. Contradictions in the workplace will lead to a
company with a non-existent brand!

